# Ausfallenden



## iNSANE! (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

nachdem ich auf PM's keine Antworten erhalten habe, hier die Frage in die Community.
Was kosten die 150er Ausfallenden (pro Stück, da ich ein linkes evtl habe)?
Jemand der seine verkaufen oder gegen 135er tausche will?
Und wo kann man sie kaufen? Hat der Harry welche im Laden?
Danke!


----------



## bachmayeah (3. Juli 2008)

Hat die dein LiS nicht auf Lager?
günstig werden die nicht sein.. denke so ab 150 - xx
ist auch die frage, ob die vom m3 oder dergleichen auch passen. (was ich mir gut vorstellen könnte.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (3. Juli 2008)

Nee, wegen dem Preis hat die Keiner auf Lager...muss also teuer sein.
Ach verdammt...na mal sehen was ich machen kann.


----------



## bachmayeah (3. Juli 2008)

comp. cyclist hat sicherlich nen satz auf lager


----------



## haha (4. Juli 2008)

2 stück kosten um die 270 euro, so jedenfalls vor einem jahr...


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (4. Juli 2008)

In der USA kosten sie 275 $


----------



## iNSANE! (4. Juli 2008)

Jo, bekomm se hier wohl um die 150 Tacken...heftig genug.


----------



## bachmayeah (4. Juli 2008)

dollar? geht doch noch.. wenn de dann ein einzelnes für 70 usd bekommst ist des doch kein weltuntergang.


----------



## iNSANE! (5. Juli 2008)

Nee, Euro. Geht trotzdem noch halbwegs. Mei, für nen Stück Alu isses schon sportlich.


----------



## bachmayeah (5. Juli 2008)

die bremsen an nem ferrari sind auch nicht grad günstig.
exklusivität hat seinen preis


----------



## iNSANE! (24. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
nochmal eine Frage zu den Ausfallenden - die Schrauben mit denen die am Rahmen fixiert sind, sind das Kettenblattschrauben? Bitte haut mich nicht falls nicht - sehen halt so aus.
Ich vermisse naemlich 2 Stueck...und wenn das wieder irgendwelchen superteuren todes-spezial Dinger sind, dann werd ich wahnsinning 
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (24. Juli 2008)

also ich hab zum spass mal blau eloxierte alu kettenblattschrauben hergenommen, hat wunderbar gepasst, allerdings wohl nicht gerade halbtbar...

stahl schrauben dürften wunderbar passen, sind glaub ich welche mit langen schaft.


----------



## iNSANE! (24. Juli 2008)

Okay, na dann passts schon. Die langen Kettenblattschrauben gibts ja glaub ich von e.13 ohnehin - und sind nicht sogar aus Stahl?!
Danke!


----------



## mc schrecka (29. Juli 2008)

Hat noch einer vielleicht ne Ahnung wo ich die 135er Steckachse herbekomm? Link? Für nen M3. Hab den Laden in USA schon angeschaut, doch ist mir ein wenig zu teuer mit Versand. Weiss wer einen der seinen Sitz vielleicht in Europa hat?


----------



## Christiaan (29. Juli 2008)

Hol es bei www.balleracing.com, Hadley achse, leicht, und gut, und mit Versand nach Europa nur EUR 29,-


----------



## P3 Killa (15. November 2008)

Hey, wollt mal fragen ob euer Hinterbau beim SlopeStyle auch so extrem weich ist? Ich hab mit abstand noch nie ein Bike gesehen das so extrem flext! Hab schon Angst das da evtl was kaputt is....


----------



## haha (15. November 2008)

ist beim socom genau das gleiche, eine hand am hinterrad, eine am oberrohr, dann hin und her wackeln und das hinterrad bewegt sich seitlich ein paar mm. ist normal und wird von intense als gewollt angegeben, ich hab auch schon lager getauscht usw., weil ich dachte irgendetwas sei defekt, besserung hats aber keine gebracht. das ss ist allerdings minimal steifer als das socom, liegt wohl an den kompakteren links.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P3 Killa (15. November 2008)

also mm fänd ich ok aber bei mir handelt es sich eher um cm!!! hab schon alles angezogen und auch schon neue lager rein und das hat nur minimalen erfolg gebracht...


----------



## numinisflo (15. November 2008)

haha schrieb:


> ist beim socom genau das gleiche, eine hand am hinterrad, eine am oberrohr, dann hin und her wackeln und das hinterrad bewegt sich seitlich ein paar mm. ist normal und wird von intense als gewollt angegeben, ich hab auch schon lager getauscht usw., weil ich dachte irgendetwas sei defekt, besserung hats aber keine gebracht. das ss ist allerdings minimal steifer als das socom, liegt wohl an den kompakteren links.



Ich kann das nur bestätigen. Als ich das erste Mal mit dem Socom gefahren bin musste ich permanent schauen, wackeln, rätseln. Bin fast verrückt geworden, aber das gehört wohl dazu.


----------



## haha (15. November 2008)

na gut, mehrere cm sind schon extrem, habs gerade gemessen, ich kann meinen hinterbau mit aller kraft die ich habe um einen knappen cm hin und her bewegen. es kann aber auch sein, dass dein laufrad nicht sonderlich gut eingespeicht ist und sich eben auch bewegt. wenn deine lager in ordnung sind und auch alle schrauben angezogen sind, die nötigen spacer bzw. unterlegscheiben mit verbaut sind, und zudem auch noch die ausfallenden richtig festgeschraubt sind, kannst du davon ausgehen, dass das normal ist. ich hab mich auch furchtbar darüber aufgeregt, bis ich nach zahlreichen nachfragen zu dem schluss gekommen bin, dass das normal sein muss. beim fahren merke ich allerdings keine nachteile. für mich ist das auf jeden fall verbesserungswürdig, darum wunderts mich, warum beim neuen uzzi am hinterbau auch alles beim alten geblieben ist..


----------



## iRider (15. November 2008)

Habe auch am Anfang damit ein Problem gehabt. Allerdings fühle und sehe ich es beim Fahren nicht (bin aber auch ein Leichtgewicht).
Der Flex ist nicht in den Lagern oder den Gelenken sondern in den Sitzstreben. Witzigerweise variiert das von Modell zu Modell bei Intense. Das 6.6 ist am schlimmsten (da konnte selbst ich es beim Fahren fühlen), Uzzi und Socom (selber Hinterbau) haben es aber bis auf schwere Fahrer fühlt man es im Fahrbetrieb nicht und das 5.5 ist erstaunlich steif dafür dass der Hinterbau leichter ist als beim Uzzi/Socom. Selbst mit Ti-Schnellspanner steifer als Uzzi mit Stahl-Schnellspanner. M3 hat es fast nicht da der Hinterbau dieses Verstärkungs-CNC-Teil zwischen den Sitzstreben hat. Das geht bei den Rahmen mit durchgezogenen Sitzrohren allerdings nicht da es anschlagen würde.
Abhilfe bei Socom/Uzzi ist eine Steckachse oder, falls man ein XC-Laufradsatz fahren will, diese Spannachsen die man durch normale Naben steckt aber mit einem Inbus festzieht.

Übrigends: das scheint ein Problem bei vielen dieser VPP/DW/Maestro-Bikes zu sein. Je nach Konstruktion haben es die mehr oder weniger, aber alle zeigen das Verhalten ausser sie haben dieses Versteifungsblech zwischen den Sitzstreben.


----------



## haha (16. November 2008)

da muss ich zustimmen, dass das flexen von rahmen zu rahmen unterschiedlich ist. mein socom scheint ziemlich weich zu sein, andere bikes des gleichen typs, die ich testen konnte, sind steifer. 
obwohl ich mit ausrüstung fast 90 kilo auf die waage bringe, fällt es mir beim fahren aber nicht negativ auf.
wenn man aber die santa cruz vpp bikes mit den intense vergleicht, ich hatte die wahl zwischen vp free und socom, musste ich feststellen, dass ein vp free trotz ähnlichen gewichts steifer als ein socom ist. auschlaggebend war aber letztendlich die verarbeitung, da war das socom eindeutig im vorteil..
ich bin aber trotz flex absolut zufrieden.


----------



## Malte S (16. November 2008)

Also mein SS flext auch dolle und am Anfang hab ich auch ständig angehalten ung geguckt, ob alles fest und heile ist. Bisher fahre ich auch mit normalem Schnellspanner. Der Test mit einer Steckachse hat gezeigt, dass es damit schon deutlich besser ist. Allerdings glaube ich auch, dass die Sitzstreben einfach auch weich sind. Gerade an der Befestigung mit dem Dämpferbolzen sind die aber auch echt nicht gerade massiv. 
Fazit: Cool ists nicht, man kann aber mit leben. Steckachse kommt bei Zeiten.


----------



## pisskopp (9. Februar 2009)

Tach, hab nen SOCOm gekauft, mit 135er Ausfallenden.
Frage: Macht es Sinn auf 150er zu wechseln (Kettenlinie), könnte einen guten Laufradsatz (150er) günstig bekommen.
Oder 135er lassen und einen entsprechenden Laufradsatz kaufen.

Danke


----------



## iRider (9. Februar 2009)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Tach, hab nen SOCOm gekauft, mit 135er Ausfallenden.
> Frage: Macht es Sinn auf 150er zu wechseln (Kettenlinie), könnte einen guten Laufradsatz (150er) günstig bekommen.
> Oder 135er lassen und einen entsprechenden Laufradsatz kaufen.
> 
> Danke



Du bekommst mit beiden Typen Ausfallenden recht vernünftige Kettenlinien hin. Neue Ausfallenden sind so 250 $, k.A. ob sich dann der günstige Laufradsatz noch lohnt. Noch ne Idee ist die Tieferlegungs-Ausfallenden von Intense CNC auf MTBR zu bestellen. Siehe hier:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=470179
150 $, bessere Geo und 150 mm.


----------



## Downhoehl (10. Februar 2009)

iRider schrieb:


> Du bekommst mit beiden Typen Ausfallenden recht vernünftige Kettenlinien hin. Neue Ausfallenden sind so 250 $, k.A. ob sich dann der günstige Laufradsatz noch lohnt. Noch ne Idee ist die Tieferlegungs-Ausfallenden von Intense CNC auf MTBR zu bestellen. Siehe hier:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=470179
> 150 $, bessere Geo und 150 mm.



und bald auch in 135mm zu haben *freu*


----------



## iRider (10. Februar 2009)

Ich kann es kaum abwarten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## °Fahreinheit (10. April 2009)

Kleines Update zum weichen Hinterbau:
Ich habe seit ca zwei Wochen hinten eine neue Nabe mit Steckachse montiert (135x12). Der Unterschied zur Schnellspannerachse ist gewaltig.Früher hatte ich immer das Gefühl, mit zu wenig Luft im Hinterreifen zu fahren. In Wurzelpassagen war das stark zu spüren. Mit der Steckachse bemerkt man fast keinen Flex beim Fahren. Weder in Anliegern noch in Wurzelpassagen. Für ein SS ist damit eine Steckachse also Pflicht!!


----------



## bachmayeah (10. April 2009)

°Fahreinheit schrieb:


> Kleines Update zum weichen Hinterbau:
> Ich habe seit ca zwei Wochen hinten eine neue Nabe mit Steckachse montiert (135x12). Der Unterschied zur Schnellspannerachse ist gewaltig.Früher hatte ich immer das Gefühl, mit zu wenig Luft im Hinterreifen zu fahren. In Wurzelpassagen war das stark zu spüren. Mit der Steckachse bemerkt man fast keinen Flex beim Fahren. Weder in Anliegern noch in Wurzelpassagen. Für ein SS ist damit eine Steckachse also Pflicht!!



ist das ne normale hope pro2 mit umbau oder direkt eine dafür gekauft? würds auch gern probieren, aber wirklich schlimm oder störend find ichs nicht.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (10. April 2009)

Das ist eine neu gekaufte normale Hope Pro II mit 135x12mm Steckachse. 
Beim normalen Fahren hat es mich auch nicht gestört. Beim DH oder FR Einsatz fand ich es schon etwas nervig, dass es sich weich anfühlte. Mit der neuen Achse ist der Flex kaum noch spürbar, was der Fahrgefühl bergab deutlich verbessert. Ich war Anfangs auch skeptisch, ob sich das durch eine Steckachse wirklich verbessern lässt. Ist aber so!


----------

